

Ask HN: How would you add transparency to the dating market? - delinquentme

Is it just Facebook? Are there additional factors?  Money is obvious.  Power? FB covers social circle...  What are other things.  Are there any female opinions on this?
======
roguecoder
What about references? LinkedIn style networking, rather than random
strangers. Testimonials from friends or even friends of friends, especially
women who can testify that they make a good platonic friend, might carry
weight and get closer to the old style of blind dates.

------
delinquentme
For me personally I'd like to see something that would facilitate a date...
something that the girl could creep all my information and then instead of the
tedious dance of "courtship" its just " Okay, I like you so we're going to do
X "

